# Open acromioplasty CPT code



## raidaste (Mar 28, 2014)

I need some help trying to find a code for an acromioplasty done, open. The patient had a partial, open clavicalectomy at the same operative session. The only code for acromioplasty I can find is if it's done with the arthroscope. The only code I'm coming up with is the unlisted code 23929. Any suggestions?


----------



## amyjph (Mar 28, 2014)

23130  
Acromioplasty or acromionectomy, partial, with or without coracoacromial ligament release


----------

